# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes



## blacktech (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

About three days ago, my otherwise well-behaved HP Pavilion dv8000 laptop running XP started crashing. Like, I'll be typing in a Word document or doing something fairly innocuous (or nothing at all) and the whole machine just shuts down. It doesn't even go through the shutdown sequence at all. It just dies. 

Although it's always run a little hot, the fan seems to be working. Did maybe something get into my registry and hunk it up? In April, this machine will be two years old. I've always heard that laptops start migrating towards the laptop graveyard around two years. Is this simply the beginning of the end?

Thanks in advance for any insights and have a fabulous New Year!


----------



## mofotronimus (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Same thing has recently begun happening to me  perhaps the temperature sensor is out of whack. has the problem gotten worse? it's like some disgruntled engineer planted a bomb somewhere in the bios


----------



## blacktech (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Actually, it fluctuates. Like now it's been on for two days continuously, but the other day it crashed on me three times. It crashes when I run a Norton virus scan, too. I even bought one of those under-the-laptop heat detractor fans. Still crashes. Are we effed or what?


----------



## mofotronimus (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

ugh.. Dood... i hope not. we could start some kind of support group for owners of Dv8000's that have passed away... and talk about all the... good times


----------



## jschmidt (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

I work at a PC repair shop. This laptop came in a Pavilion dv8000 and its just a piece of crap. :upset: 

I reinstalled windows and even during the windows installation it was running slow. Its taking 20 minutes now to find the drivers off the recovery cds. :sigh:

any ideas of why its slow? i tried swapping memory.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Unplanned shutdowns can be caused sometimes by over heating. Try using a cooling pad or use a book or a marker (around 1 inch high) and place it under the laptop (specifically on the side where the LCD is). Make sure the vents at the bottom are not covered or blocked by anything.

Refrain from using the laptops completely flat on a table as this will block the air flow if you have vents at the bottom. Also on floors with carpet or in bed as these usually block the cooling vents. If on the table make sure you elevate the LCD end of the laptop by placing something like I stated above.

If using a cooling pad or by simply elevating the cooling vents from the table or the floor still give you shutdowns and a noticeable hot exhaust from the vents, I suggest you have the insides cleaned (compressed air thru the fins/heatsink or have it opened by a repair shop or by yourself if you know what to do).


----------



## blacktech (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*



fixmypc said:


> If using a cooling pad or by simply elevating the cooling vents from the table or the floor still give you shutdowns and a noticeable hot exhaust from the vents, I suggest you have the insides cleaned (compressed air thru the fins/heatsink or have it opened by a repair shop or by yourself if you know what to do).


Thanks so much for the help, fixmypc. My detractor thingy with its cooling fans has pretty much stopped helping and the laptop crashes every half hour. I just opened one of the panels (the only one I dared) and, with it open, I also blew compressed air into the fan. I will be sure now to reset it on my desk (it was sitting flat on the table) and prop it up in a way that the fan isn't blocked. I have a sneaking suspicion that it needs to be opened and cleaned, considering all the places I've traveled with it.

Thanks again!


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Careful when you pull it apart to clean it. I installed a game I wasn't sure would run on the dv8000 and sure enough the thing crashed when the game was starting. Without much ado I assumed overheating and opened the whole thing up to clean it. No problems there or on assembly, but now the machine does the crash thing as soon as the fan starts blowing hard, so it's a bit intermittent how much I can get done before it randomly shuts off. If it were a desktop I'd assume the video card/processor was cooked, but video's integrated. The processor is not really upgradeable. I may be looking for another laptop (that I can't afford right now). Mine, too, is about 2 years old. time bomb

Anyone have any real expertise on this issue?


----------



## blacktech (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*



xonikz said:


> I may be looking for another laptop (that I can't afford right now). Mine, too, is about 2 years old. time bomb
> 
> Anyone have any real expertise on this issue?


Xonikz, I wondered the same thing about my video card, but I was planning to take it somewhere for that evaluation, since I know squat. Good to know that that's probably not the issue. I can say, though, that since I blasted the fan with compressed air, it's behaving better. I mean, it could be the heat sink, but how much is that going to cost to replace? Is it even replaceable? I might as a last ditch effort call a guy who does computer repair for a friend of mine to come over and take it apart to clean out any dust bunnies. But like you said, putting it back together might cause problems.

In the mean time, I'm saving money, anticipating that I'll need another machine within the next three months, and I'm turning off the machine during the day and at night when I go to bed to keep it as cool as possible (still not sure how much the cooling thing underneath is helping).


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

The heatsink is very replaceable, so is the processor. I'm now working on mine, but it only works on my lap and not on a desk, tell me that's not weird.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

you can find the manual and service guide here
http://www.frc-tech.com/docs/manuals/SG/hpcompaq/MSG - HP Pavilion dv8000.pdf
it might pay to redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## blacktech (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*



dai said:


> you can find the manual and service guide here
> http://www.frc-tech.com/docs/manuals/SG/hpcompaq/MSG - HP Pavilion dv8000.pdf
> it might pay to redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


Fascinating. Thanks Dai and Xonikz!

I'm wondering, too, now about what Mofotronimus said about the thermostat. Freak ***, man. Who do you guys trust to deal with these things? Friends? Yourselves? I'm paranoid about giving my machine to someone to fix it.


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

I already had the manual and some cpu paste. This issue is something unexplainable in standard surface assembly.
:sigh:


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

I've worked it out and found that this issue is not heat related. The temperature gauge that I temporarily installed in the machine this time around (3rd disassembly) was reading well within a manageable range and the fan didn't even kick on, however the system crashed upon transfer of some large files to backup hard drive. As that process doesn't engage high GPU usage, it's likely that it's not graphics card processor related either. I have a running suspicion that the crash is somehow related to the amount of power being drawn at any given time. If the hard drive spins up high, the computer fails. If the fan spins up high, the computer crashes as well. Disregarding heat, as that has been ruled out, it leaves me with power as being the common factor. If this were a desktop I'd replace the power supply unit. I think that it is integrated on the motherboard here though... what to do. 
:upset:


----------



## blacktech (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*



xonikz said:


> If the hard drive spins up high, the computer fails. If the fan spins up high, the computer crashes as well. Disregarding heat, as that has been ruled out, it leaves me with power as being the common factor. If this were a desktop I'd replace the power supply unit. I think that it is integrated on the motherboard here though... what to do.
> :upset:


Ugh. That is effing depressing, man, but it makes sense. Thanks very much for posting what you found.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

does the backup drive have it's own power supply


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

either way...

I'm scrounging pennies to see if I can buy a new/refurb one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/deptBLOUT-REFURB.hmx?


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

O.k. I'm really annoyed. I usually fix my own computer issues, but this continues to baffle me and I don't have the money to replace it. The thing was running fine yesterday (except the ridiculously loud fan noise) until I cleaned it out. Now it will run for 2 minutes max if I don't run any programs or anything. If I run anything it shuts off with a click/pop. Theoretically this shouldn't be happening and I feel as though it's some relay that's stuck somewhere, (but that's not how this works, I think). If anyone out there has any bright Ideas that don't include formatting or replacing ridiculously expensive parts (under 100 is ok) then I'm listening.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## lbarry (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

I have a dv8000t with the same sudden shutdown problem. I've read posts all over with no real certain answers. Xonikz above mentioned the power supply possibility. I bought a new AC adapter - not from HP - about a week ago and I'm thinking that it may somehow be to blame. I never had the shutdown problem before using it. I'm wondering if anyone else experiencing this problem also switched to a new AC charger recently.

I bought the new charger because one of my kids tripped over the power cord and it ruined the connector on the old one. It may also have done damage to the DC input jack on the laptop. Did anyone else with this problem have a DC input jack problem recently? Just an idea.


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Well, I'm back and happy to say I have it working.

The heat issue does actually seem to be the problem. I reopened it; got the silver paste instead of the cheap stuff; replaced the paste on the cpu; then, just for good-luck sake, replaced the blue goo-pad-thingy between the heat sink and the GPU with silver paste as well. It's running now and well. Played Oblivion on it just to check for possible crashing based on heat... no problem. The fan, however is back to making a low rattling noise and I think the bearing is a bit worn out or something. The replacement is 40 bucks and that's a heck of a lot better than having to buy a whole new laptop.

I'm not certain what caused the initial shutdown, but I'm willing to live in suspense for now.
:4-dontkno
(to Ibarry)
The power supply is finicky in all electronics. It's almost always better to stay in-brand when buying replacements.

Going to bed happy now...330a


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

xonikz
glad you have yours sorted


----------



## lsvtec (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Hi there, I'm new to this site, I'm actually having the same issue, stupid me , i already purchased my heat sink on eBay, it should be here any day. Mine shut down on me constantly, I'm hoping to fix it and resell it on eBay. 

I just built my home computer and its amazing fast compared to that junk


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Yup, it's slow comparatively... but it's also almost three years old as models go. Dv8135 me.

You should look into "gaming Laptops" if you're looking for speed.

I'm still using the dv8000 for minor animation and editing. It works fine for photoshop too.


----------



## xonikz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Sorry for the double post, but...

If anyone knows of an upgrade (hopefully dual-core) processor available for the laptop 745 socket, let me know.

Yes, that's the socket this laptop has.:sigh:


----------



## Wally91chevy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

i had the same exact problem. i rigged up my own cooling unit using a card board box and 2 antec fans hooked up to an old phone charger. i directed the flow into the bottom of the laptop using a peice of cardboard as a ramp and used the other fan to pull the hot air out of the vent on the back left side. This may sound funny but this is all i had and i did this so i could re-load windows on my cpu. I was running windows vista basic and just recently the cpu started running very hot and shutting off under normal use (even if it was just sitting there). I used my ghetto cooling box to load windows XP pro on here (because XP is what came on it originally). Finally after it loaded and everything was back to normal the cpu does not over heat anymore. It gets warm at times but only if playing games or watching movies. Just like it did when i first bought it. But it will not turn off. The fan works fine now, sometimes makes a little noise but it IS working fine. I don't know if there was some virus or soemthing that was causeing the cpu to work harder than it was supposed to or what it was. But i did notice that there was an update for my processor when i ran windows update and it said something to the extent of it was an update to allow the processor to be modified for performance. Maybe this helped it not overheat? Either way i have yet to have any more problems and haven't had to use my ghetto box. But i will keep it handy just in case. :tongue: hopes this helps you out. If you want a new fan i found the whole assembly on ebay for $35-$45. I might invest in that just in case and i also have a bad battery that i need to replace.


----------



## gsx1340 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

my dv8000 had been randomly powering off on its own. Just sitting idle.
I use it in a fairly dusty enviroment. I suspected it was overheating and blew it out, no change. I took it in to the shop I bought it and told them my concern, adding the suggestion to take it apart, re-paste the cpu to the cooler. They phoned me after 3 days telling me they blew it out and stress tested it for 48 hrs and it didnt shut down so all was ok. But recommended that I buy a new fan as mine didnt move alot of air. "Maybe the fan is worn out" is what i was told. They took my 80 dollars diagnostic fee and returned my laptop. It was home for 1 day and shut down again while running an excel document. I pulled mine apart. (ABOUT AN HOUR)
On top of the cpu cooler and partially obstructing the fan was a patch of unidentified adhesive material approx 2" x 2". i removed the fan / cooling unit and cleaned it out. (not very dirty) but the heat conducting paste was crystalized. I replaced the compound with the silver paste and reassembled. It sure moves alot of air now.. hasnt shut off since,,
Could have used that 80 dollars for beer....:1angel:


----------



## Wally91chevy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

well i thought my problem was fixed but it is not. Sometimes i turn my cpu on and my fan will not turn on at all. The ONLY time i cant get my fan to turn on is when i leave my cpu running without the fan and let it get hot then after it shuts off, most of the time when i turn it back on the fan will work. I had to pull out my little ghetto box and fans again just to reply to this damnn forum and check my email or the thing will cut off. I just ordered a new fan off ebay and some of the arctic silver heat paste and plan to put that in this weekend. I will let everyone know how it goes and ill be sure to watch for obstacles blocking the fan. I did notice on the bottom of mine there is a piece of plastic covering the hole on the bottom but there was another forum about that and HP said that was part of the design. Well thats a ****ty design and im gonna pull it out so the fan will be able to pull more air. I will tell everyone how it goes.


----------



## gsx1340 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

that must be what was in mine too. its like an adhesive patch. Mine didnt go back in. :1angel: Since the
repaste with "arctic silver 5" , 2 days ago, mine hasnt shut down.
and Ive tried decoding and ripping a DVD to work it a bit.
Stupid engineers...lol. lets block the airflow thru the case. I also installed
a set of laptop feet. Neat little flip up feet for laptops, creates an airspace underneath. and they have adhesive backing. they have 3 positions. down, step 1 and step 2. i actually like the angle of the keyboard better with them. (myself im prone to not hitting the spacebar hard enough...doohhhh!
:wink:


----------



## Wally91chevy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

i replaced my fan and removed all the dust. Used arctic silver5 when reinstalling my heat sink and so far everything is working well. Fan comes on and works normal again and cpu has not turned off yet. Doesn't seem to get as hot to the touch as it used to and the fan doesn't continuously run at a high speed. I believe i fixed the problem. Don't know if it was the fan, the paste, or the dust in the heat sink ribs, but its working right now and im happy. :grin:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv8000 suddenly crashes*

Wally91chevy,

i believe the problem was overheating and you just fixed it...

ray:


----------



## lbarry (Mar 8, 2008)

I posted to this thread back in March and I just thought I'd update my situation and make an observation. My shutdown problem went away as soon as I got rid of my generic AC adapter and went back to an HP OEM AC adapter. I had never had this problem until I started using the generic adapter. I don't think that means that temperature is not a factor. Since many of you seem to have found relief by making changes to the heat situation on the laptop, my guess is that the generic AC adapter charged the battery too quickly and made it too hot causing the shutdown. I would guess that anything that reduces the heat in the box helps including the ac adapter and maybe the condition of the battery itself. I don't know for sure, but I would guess that an older battery takes longer to charge and more heat is generated while it is charging. 

This is all conjecture of course, but if you adapter is generic or your battery is old, you might want to look into these issues too.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi lbarry,

that is a good observation and you have a very good point. thanks for sharing.


----------



## gsx1340 (Apr 24, 2008)

lbarry said:


> I posted to this thread back in March and I just thought I'd update my situation and make an observation. My shutdown problem went away as soon as I got rid of my generic AC adapter and went back to an HP OEM AC adapter. I had never had this problem until I started using the generic adapter. I don't think that means that temperature is not a factor. Since many of you seem to have found relief by making changes to the heat situation on the laptop, my guess is that the generic AC adapter charged the battery too quickly and made it too hot causing the shutdown. I would guess that anything that reduces the heat in the box helps including the ac adapter and maybe the condition of the battery itself. I don't know for sure, but I would guess that an older battery takes longer to charge and more heat is generated while it is charging.
> 
> This is all conjecture of course, but if you adapter is generic or your battery is old, you might want to look into these issues too.


Barry, Your last sentence might sum it all up. I thought I had mine fixed with repasteing the heat sink.. It needed to be done anyways. I recently purchased an aftermarket AC adapter. My battery is 3 years old.
Im using a program called speedfan V4.34 to monitor cpu temp.Just as a test I removed my battery and am trying it on AC power only... with the generic adapter..that I purchased shortly before this all occurred. So far, its looking good.. I cant help but wonder if it might be just the battery. I was running mine on battery power yesterday and it overtemp shutdowned on me. Ill keep you guys updated. thx Barry. Hope this is a step in the right direction.. I cant help but think its not a fan issue. Mine does come on.. its clean and not noisy...

Cheers
DAVE


----------



## gsx1340 (Apr 24, 2008)

BTW, with speedfan V4.34 I am seeing cpu temperatures of 50-57C with the battery out and running a disk defragment.(4-5% cpu usage) I am curious what other people are seeing for temperatures? is mine now normal or still hot?
I never ran Speedfan until I started having an issue.
If it matters, Mine is a DV8000 AMD Turion 64 mobile 2.19GHz, ML-40, 2 Gigabites of RAM, Radeon Express 200M 128MB video and (2) 120 GB Drives.


----------



## donoterase (May 20, 2008)

Hi people,

It's a relief to find that I'm not the only one having issues with my dv8000 notebook.

I've had this laptop for almost 2 years now, and has already been in repairs 3 times. Twice was a motherboard replacement that seemed to fix my issue temporarily. I really can say that the repairers are hopeless.

Anyway, I am experiencing all the same shutdown symptoms as most of you are. My laptop will shutdown randomly, but lately it has been happening a lot more quicker, ie as soon as startup processes are being loaded, it will shutdown.

Given said that, if I put the power plan into power saving mode, the laptop does not randomly shut down at all. Only in high performance mode, or balanced does it start exhibiting issues. I really don't want to take it back to the repairers because its such a long drive, not to mention the 2-3 week waiting time. 

If anyone...anyone at all can shine some light on the issue, I will greatly appreciate it, because I've reached a point where if this issue keeps happening, this laptop will be taking a trip. Straight out of my 18th floor window.


----------



## Wally91chevy (Feb 11, 2008)

a while back i re pasted my cpu and replaced my fan, occasionally i still do have random shutdowns. Only thing i havn't checked is the battery like the other guy said. I do have a bad battery, wont hold a charge. I had a generic adapter a while back and purchased an HP one again because it wouldnt stay connected. All this could be linked to the overheating problem. But since i've pasted my cpu, it hasn't shut off but once and that was when the fan failed to start up. For some reason, the fan wont turn on on a cold start up. Did it with the old fan too, dont know what the problem is.


----------



## Sekter (Jun 22, 2008)

I also have this same type of notebook, and experienced this symptom a couple times. I have had problems with my fan, and it needs to be replaced ( I have one on the way right now). I was just curious, if replacing the thermal pads with thermal paste was ok? I'm not sure, but it's what I did and it seems to be ok, but still....not sure if there is enough on there, or if thats ok to do. Makes sense to me...it's the same **** right? lol anyway, ill report when I get my new fan for if I have any problems. Thanks though


----------



## Sekter (Jun 22, 2008)

this is the same user, I replaced the fan because mine made lots of noise...and now this new one is making noise as well...could it be the case or something else causing the fan to make a bad noise like it's hitting something? When I manually spin it, there is no contact with anything else and there are no marks on the fan housing ( or anything around it). Not sure what else could be the problem, also I replaced the Thermal pads with the silver paste...not sure if thats ok? Are the pads there for a reason? The temperatures get up to 50-60 degrees C. I saw some people say they removed a peice of the plastic on the inside to help air flow, which piece? Sorry for all of the questions, and thanks in advance.


----------



## MegaTron1324 (Oct 1, 2008)

My dv8000 started to suddenly crash for the first time after playing crysis for about an hour. Ever since then it crashes when im playing videos in full screen, when i burn cds, or if i try to install games (normally before disk 2). It doesnt seem like anyone else has posted the same symptoms as me, any advice?


----------



## donoterase (May 20, 2008)

Hello everyone. A few months ago I was experiencing random shutdowns, which started occurring a lot more as weeks went by. I'm here to give you on update on my laptop and what I've been through.

To start off, my CPU was hitting 65+ C, under light load e.g. browsing, chat, gimp. Under medium to heavy load, it would hit about 72C and gradually climbing to 82C before linux decided to shutdown. As you can tell, this is by no means normal operating temperature.

I managed to book my laptop in for a fix at the service centre, as requested by my GF. After convincing her it was a waste of time, she gave me the go ahead to rip it apart.

- Replaced thermal paste with Arctic Silver 5 compound (Old paste was getting crumby!!)
- Removed the thermal pads from the heatsink attached to cpu fan.
- Removed piece of plastic that seems to act as an air duct. I found it rather obtrusive.
- I managed to get a toothpick and cleaned out the clumped up dust that was sitting in the grooves of the heatsink. To my amazement, I managed to accumulate a handful of it, just from the heatsink alone. I think this is expected for a laptop that gets used 24/7. 
For me, I think this was the major issue, as it block the air flow.

After slapping it back together, my idle temp is now 48C, 55C under normal load, hitting a max of 65C. I haven't seen it go over 65 yet, and that is a huge improvement for me, considering it was hitting those temps under light load before the clean. Thanks to everyone who threw in their two cents. It certainly saved me a trip to the service centre. Honestly, I could do twice the work twice as fast as these guys. It took me a day to do what they do in 3 weeks.


----------



## donoterase (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering what cpu temps other DV8000 users are getting.


----------



## alexjora (Oct 17, 2008)

i also have a hp pavilion dv8000.recently the windows has crashed.i tried to reinstall it,but the resolution has dramatically changed.i can only see abou 50 % of the screen.when i finally fixed the windows,it wont install any program at all.tried to install the video driver,but a blue screen appears saying that an error has occured and it has been caused by a file from the video driver.can anybody help me?


----------



## donoterase (May 20, 2008)

alexjora said:


> i also have a hp pavilion dv8000.recently the windows has crashed.i tried to reinstall it,but the resolution has dramatically changed.i can only see abou 50 % of the screen.when i finally fixed the windows,it wont install any program at all.tried to install the video driver,but a blue screen appears saying that an error has occured and it has been caused by a file from the video driver.can anybody help me?


Hi. Have you tried to boot with safe mode at all? If you can, try doing a system restore point. I had an issue similiar to this a while back on one of the machines I was working on. In that instance, a boot into safe mode did the trick.


----------



## paskainos (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to thank everyone for the info on this forum, and particularly this thread. I have an HP dv8000.

After considerable deliberation, much reading, and the benefit of everyones discussion, and having already ruled out the battery and power supply, I determined my overheating problem was probably in line with this thread.

I took 'er apart, cleaned 'er out (MASSIVE hair ball on the heat sink in an otherwise pristine case - I wonder if that caused problems...) and simply replaced the thermal paste.

VOILA! She runs like a champ! Used to crash running a windows update (or anything for that matter) and now I'm running WAY too much stuff to stress test (not very scientific, but fun though) and barely any fan at all.

Thanks again guys for the benefit of the discussion. Great thread! The POWER of the 'net hard at work - thanks Al Gore... ray:


----------

